# Question Regarding Cycle.



## crazy banana (Jan 8, 2009)

I have not cycled a fresh water tank in a long time, so I want to see if this method I use is accaptable.

I want to get my substrate I use in the tank, and I figure I will add a couple of plants. After I do this I just go ahead and add an ammonia source, and wait for the ammonia nitrite to equil 0, nitrates under 20?

Thanks.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

Yup, all you need is an ammonia source, so you can either add some fish that you don't mind getting eaten in the future (or you can net them out before you put your fish in) or you can just drop some raw shrimp in there, it'll produce ammonia as it rots.


----------



## crazy banana (Jan 8, 2009)

Or just liquid ammonia with no soap in it? I used that for one of my salt tanks that were set up with dead rock, it worked fine.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Yeah...liquid pure ammonia works fine as well.


----------



## crazy banana (Jan 8, 2009)

Grosse Gurke, that episode of seinfeld in your sig was just on the other night. My favorite one is when Jerry and George have to eat with Elaine and her father lmfao.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

crazy banana said:


> Grosse Gurke, that episode of seinfeld in your sig was just on the other night. My favorite one is when Jerry and George have to eat with Elaine and her father lmfao.


Every episode is brilliant. It is amazing how they all seem to come together.


----------

